# Lizards > General Geckos >  Ptychozoon kuhli - Flying Gecko

## ChangshaNotes

Hello from China.

These guys don't seem to be very popular with pet keepers, but they're fascinating display animals. Mine is quite active and prefers to be out in the open most of the time. It's colour change is often startling.

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-26-2019),cincy (11-12-2019),_cletus_ (10-04-2019),_dakski_ (09-26-2019),dr del (09-28-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

Welcome & thank you for sharing this awesome gecko with us here.  I agree they deserve to be more well-known, and maybe this thread will help achieve that.

The only similar creatures that I've personally kept are Tokay geckos...I'm only keeping snakes these days.  Is this a captive-bred (c/b) or wild-caught (w/c)?
I suspect that may be the problem, that there are few sources of c/b being available, and w/c imports tend to do poorly.

----------

ChangshaNotes (09-26-2019)

----------


## ChangshaNotes

Thanks for the welcome.

I was told he/she was captive born but the seller didn't know it's age, so I can't be absolutely sure. I did purchase a baby blue tongue skink from this seller before and I have been completely satisfied with that little guy so I took a 'flyer' on this one. What I do know is that he was clean when I got him. No mites or parasites, so I'm hopeful.

Now I've only had this guy for a few months and there's not a huge amount of care info online, so if anyone has experience with these guys I'd appreciate any tips you could give me. He's eating and pooping so I hope I'm caring for him appropriately.

He was eating crickets before but I hate crickets so I've moved him over to dubia roaches and he eats them, but I don't think they're satisfying his need to hunt so I guess I'm going to have to bite the bullet and get him some crickets now and then.

In a past life in Canada, I kept snakes and would love to do so again, but here in China it's not something many people do, (at least not as pets) so sourcing them has been tough. I have my feelers out though.

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-26-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

I know I'm not the only one here that will look forward to your updates on keeping these.  They're very appealing, for sure!   :Good Job:

----------

ChangshaNotes (09-26-2019)

----------


## ChangshaNotes

He likes to hang out above the insects, then scrambles down, grabs one and takes off. Munch and repeat.

I thought these guys were supposed to be completely nocturnal but he is extremely active early evenings. When I approach his vivarium, he always stays completely still, never runs and hides, just totally relies on his camouflage. Sometimes I need to nudge him away from the doors and then he'll take off as he's touched.

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-03-2019),cincy (11-12-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

When I kept Tokay geckos, they behaved in a similar way toward "food" in their bowl...stare at it from above, then pounce on it & go back up above it to chew.

----------

ChangshaNotes (10-03-2019)

----------


## ChangshaNotes

He's really cool how he blends in. It's obvious once I find him, but really so easy to overlook at a glance.

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-04-2019),cincy (11-12-2019),_Spicey_ (03-07-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

Such great camouflage...and lizards (like some of my snakes) have a way of making branches look so comfortable.   :Very Happy:

----------

ChangshaNotes (10-04-2019)

----------


## ChangshaNotes

Hahaha that's so true. He looks unbelievably comfortable here.

----------


## ChangshaNotes

He also finally has a name - *Waldo*

I kept thinking of The Flying Wallendas because, flying gecko duh. But also when I need to open his enclosure I want to find him first, and it's looking at branches and cork that all looks the same.

Where's Wally or the North American version... Where's Waldo.

I'm really bad at giving names. A lifetime ago when I kept snakes, used to just say 'Buddy' when I was talking to any of them (that's not strange is it?) and just using descriptive names like the boa, the mexican black, the carpet to talk to others about them. Well, I did usually call the carpet python '[ ]'.

So, now I just need to come up with some names for my crested gecko and my blue tongue skink.

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-04-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

"Waldo" is a perfect name for him, both for "where's Waldo?" AND the Flying Wallendas.   :Very Happy:   (He probably also walks on walls...?)

----------


## AdamB8642

Im a first time flying gecko owner. I was wondering if theres anything i should look out for as far as signs of sickness. Im asking because i haven't seen him eat in almost a week and im starting to be worried. He seems active or ar least he's always in a new spot every morning when i check on him. I bought appetite stimulant but i dont want to use it unless i absolutely have to because im afraid ill stress him out. As far as i can tell theres the same amount of crickets in his tank for the past few days. Is there any physical signs i can look for to tell if he's ok?

----------


## Southpaw91

Waldo is a great name.  I love Flying geckos, their big mitten hands and crazy tails are so cool.  Good luck with your little guy I know these are not a widely kept species so info can be tough to find.

----------

